# new Erectus seahorses



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

I got some new friends, an Erectus pair from Carlsbad Aquafarms. They are eating like pigs and are very active. The male is displaying for the female, changing from black to silver.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Awesome ponies! :razz:

I'm guessing Southern erectus? I myself just caught two northern erectus. I've fallen in love with them. lol

What are you feeding them?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my, gotta love seahorses. Congrats  What sort of set up do you have them in?


(This made me think of Dylan...he'd probably love them.)


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Awesome pic. How about some more of your ponies ?


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks  I absolutely love these horses. They are some of the most active and healthy I've ever seen. They eat frozen mysis like pigs. I fed them 3 cubes yesterday. They even chase the floating pieces. I know some seahorses are picky and only eat the whole PE mysis. I use Hikari mysis, so I wasn't sure if they'd like it, but they do. They even eat the heads and the mangled ones. They seem to recognize me already and follow the feeding syringe around.

They are in my 37 gallon non-photosynthetic tank. It's connected to a 55 gallon by an overflow. The temperature is 73 - 74 degrees by chiller to prevent Vibrio infection. I have several non-photo gorgonians, cluster worms, and sun corals in there. The only other fish is a green clown goby that snuck in through the overflow box. They use my big sun coral for a feeding dish  

I haven't named them yet, which is unusual for me. Anyone have some creative name ideas?

I promise to get some better pics of them when I get my good camera fixed. It is broken at the moment 

BTW, hey, where is Dylan? I haven't seen him on the seahorse forum lately, either. I'm sure he'll be happy to know I finally got seahorses, I've only been waiting and preparing for 2 years...

On another off-topic note, I saw an egg transfer today at work between to Reidis!!! It was incredible.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Ever read the Outsiders? Ponyboy. :razz:

...I named one of mine that really unoriginal name. LOL

That egg transfer with the reidis must have been an incredible sight...I don't suppose you have any pics of that?


I don't believe Dylan has too much internet access at the moment, unfortunately. He only comes on once in a blue moon, or when he can find a computer with an internet connection.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Thats awesome! And definately, more pictures!


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's a video of them eating (I'm not the one holding the camera, btw). I need a feeding dish...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KM_9oGixg4

I named them Ellis and Juniper, after Richard Ellis and Tony Juniper, two of my favorite authors. If you don't know them, check them out. Richard Ellis writes about fossils, marine biology, and endangered animals. My favorite book by Tony Juniper is about the Spix Macaw, one of the worlds rarest birds. 

I wish I had gotten pics of that egg transfer. The tank they were in was too dark for pics, though. They hold tails all the time, it's so cute. They are in love


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

that pair of reidi's went out to a customer two days ago


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

well, they definitely got a pregnant one.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Aww their cute, and they look pretty healthy 
Stomach looks slightly inward, but it's nice to hear they're eating a lot. 
How many times a day are they fed?
And yeah, I haven't had internet access lately... it's good to hear you've finally gotten them!
I'd love to see reidi courting, i've seen my dwarves egg transfer- while it was amazing, it made me laugh (no explanation needed xD).


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

flamingo said:


> Aww their cute, and they look pretty healthy
> Stomach looks slightly inward, but it's nice to hear they're eating a lot.
> How many times a day are they fed?
> And yeah, I haven't had internet access lately... it's good to hear you've finally gotten them!
> I'd love to see reidi courting, i've seen my dwarves egg transfer- while it was amazing, it made me laugh (no explanation needed xD).


How did I not notice this reply before...

Nice to see you around! Yeah, the male doesn't eat as good as the female. His belly was a bit concave at first. He has fattened up a bit, but is still more picky and lazy. Paul actually yells at me because my seahorses are "too fat and going to get fatty liver disease." 

They still can't figure out the egg transfer thing, though they try. It just seems like they can't get lined up right. I watched them try for hours one day.


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

I got three new Juvies!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

eating well yet?


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

very cool, one day i hope to get some seahorses too, im still awhile from that tho


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I absolutely love the new one. It kind of looks like the ones bruce had offered


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

They are doing great, eating like pigs. That one with the cirri seems to be getting more cirri instead of losing it. Paul, you would say they are too fat.


----------



## Chappy (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi all. Nice to see there are folks here with SH experience. I hope to be adding mine to the tank soon. I have actually had a sun coral on back order from a LFS ( if you call 50 miles local lol) I am not sure of the rules here are we allowed to mention places where we purchase items from. I will be picking your brains asking for help, and maybe I share a lil of my experiences. Thank you all for being here.


----------

